

Nvidia Enters CPU Market - hollywoodcole
http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/02/11/nvidia_enters_cpu_market_/

======
comatose_kid
It's a neat sounding part, but I don't think they're actually doing much r&d
on the CPU core - it's an ARM11-based SoC.

~~~
gibsonf1
This may be true, but think of having all that graphic firepower in the palm
of your hand. Their graphic abilities are impressive (I run dual high-res
monitors with Nvidia on my laptop)

~~~
henning
I only have an 8600 GTS at home and it's plenty powerful enough for
2x2560x1600.

